# Apprentice deciding Plumbing or Mechanical?



## ausapprentice (Feb 7, 2020)

I really want to do domestic plumbing as my dad's a builder, and I can help him out on site with the plumbing once qualified. But I also like the technical aspect of mechanical. Also, money is an important factor as well.

Based in Vic, Australia - We have these types, Drainage, sanitary, mechanical(incl. HVAC), maintenance/general/new homes and roofing.

My questions to you guys is


What's the best and worst part about both mechanical v regular plumbing?

Where is there generally more work/is more stable/has good future prospects (regular plumbing vs mechanical plumbing)

Which one pays more? generally speaking.

Finally - Would I be able to do 'side jobs' if I did mechanical?

Any advice relating to this is appreciated, thanks


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

Why not do plumbing and HVAC? I know quite a few companies that do both.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

My HVAC contractors work the least hard for their money.


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

HVAC guys are never knee deep in poop


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

I’d rather sit at the edge of a 30’ roof than crawl around a 125degree attic. 

Two summers ago the tech was trying to work on my air handler in ridiculous heat. Was 95 on the main floor. I swear at one point I heard Him crying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Plumbing. A little **** on your hands never hurt anyone. Easiest money in construction


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

with plumbing there are tons of opportunities for side jobs, water heaters constantly need to be replaced, kitchens and bathrooms are always been updated and there’s always the emergency back ups and broken pipes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I can frame a whole house. The plumber plumbs three baths and a kitchen and makes the same amount I do. Lol


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Yup


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

ever known a poor plumber or hvac guy...:whistling:laughing:

an hvac guy is in the big chips when he can do refrigeration also...

now do not get me started on electrical contractors...:no::laughing:


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

As environmental regulations get more and more stringent a knowledgeable HVAC contractor or designer who can do the sizing calcs for ducts and equipment that more AHJs are requiring can make a lot of money.


Like NJ Contractor said, why not learn both trades?


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Everything is local, OP is in Australia and for all we know drywall could be top of the food chain there. 

Indians are completely disgusted by indoor plumbing so they prefer to go outdoors. Can’t imagine plumbers making much in that country.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> Everything is local, OP is in Australia and for all we know drywall could be top of the food chain there.
> 
> Indians are completely disgusted by indoor plumbing so they prefer to go outdoors. Can’t imagine plumbers making much in that country.


I think the reason Indians go outside is economic more than cultural, sure that in many parts of the country where people have money they have very nice bathrooms and the associated plumbing and HVAC systems not to mention the commercial, retail, and hospitality sector but back to the subject at hand with the OP being in Australia it's very likely the same environmental zeal is sweeping there as it is in the states, would not be a bad idea for him to check it out and look at the possibilities.

Here a lot of the local AHJs are letting it slide for now but it's fewer all the time where Manual J calcs are not being required, even for small residential HVAC systems. They're not particularly hard to do if one has the software and the training but without both good luck.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

The supply houses do those, I don’t think there’s a huge demand for people to sit around and crank out Manual J’s ,S’s and D’s.


----------



## ausapprentice (Feb 7, 2020)

I think its similar to US, massive trade shortage, a boom in population (and housing/construction). Plumbers and electricians earn between 60-80k first year out of a 4 year apprenticeship, if your in the union you earn 35 an hour in your 3rd year.


----------



## goodman2020 (Feb 6, 2020)

Where is there generally more work/is more stable/has good future prospects: ok, if you choose to plumb there are so many opportunities for the second job, additional work, like - water heaters constantly need to be replaced, kitchens and bathrooms are always been updated and there’s always the emergency backups and broken pipes, and people need plumbers much more often, I think. My friend works as an emergency plumber and he has plenty of calls every day. His firm assesses, carry out plumbing repair service, and clean-up your home if needed.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

liamthomas said:


> I would appreciate choosing commercial plumbing over residential as it will pay you good hourly rate and option to excel. Its your own choice what type of plumbing job you enjoy and feel happy! My opinion is to choose commercial or industrial plumbing!!


Yes I to believed that I will find happy and joyousness in Golden commercial hourly rating.

Andy.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Yes I to believed that I will find happy and joyousness in Golden commercial hourly rating.
> 
> Andy.


:thumbsup:

"LiamThomas" shows up once and week, and carpet-bombs the forums with worthless posts. :blink: 

Usually 10 year old threads as well.

Must be an equal-opportunity thing. :blink:


----------



## Ben_Davis (Nov 19, 2020)

Thus, an HVAC contractor is an enterprise whose service personnel are engaged in the installation, maintenance and repair of these systems. In the state of Ohio, the company requires a professional license to perform these services.


----------



## MartyB913 (Dec 5, 2021)

I see that you are at a crossroads like I was a few years ago. I went to plumbing school, and it was mostly mechanical plumbing that I learned well. I got a job soon after, and I still do that job today.
I advise you also to learn mechanical plumbing, and after a few years of experience, you will be able to do regular plumbing without any problems.
If people around you find out you're a plumber, they'll call you all the time. You'll have as many side gigs as you want, and believe me, you'll get tired of it.
If you're wondering where the best plumber courses and schools are, you can check out Plumber VS HVAC Tech.


----------

